# Are all wild harvest products organic?



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 16, 2008)

My friend and I are having a discussion, and I know the answer but he is too fucking thick to understand that a product lacking the ORGANIC symbol, and lacking the word ORGANIC on the label, in the name, or in the description is NOT ORGANIC.

Wild Harvest Organics produces these eggs, (the omega 3 ones), but that doesnt make them organic.

They make organic eggs, and they display the USDA organic symbol, and use the word ORGANIC in the name, and description of the product. because they are organic.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 17, 2008)

From what I see, the "natural" and "organic" eggs are different. The difference being that the hens that produce the "natural" eggs are grain fed, and the hens that produce the "organic" eggs are free range birds.

Wild Harvest??? Organic - Organify Your World

Either one is better than mass produced product(s). But to answer your question, if it isn't labeled organic, then it isn't.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 17, 2008)

'Natural' means shit basically. 'Organic' doesn't mean much either actually. You won't find growth hormone in those products though.


----------

